# Refing karat gold with Electrolytic Cell: Cathode



## lazersteve (Apr 1, 2007)

The first short video is ready for the forum to examine. This is my first go around with one of these cells so if anyone has suggestions I will gladly accept them and thank you in advance. There is already a topic started for questions in the Tutorial Questions Section.

Here's the link info:

http://www.goldrecovery.us

As usual click 'I Agree', follow the 'Karat Gold Electrolytic Cell: Cathode' link under videos heading, wait for the video to buffer, and enjoy!

Post any and all comments, questions, and suggestions.

Thanks Again,

Steve


----------

